# UK supplier of Benchcrafted hardware



## terrymck (31 Dec 2012)

I'm looking to obtain the Benchcrafted Moxon vice hardware and was wondering if anybody knew of a UK supplier? According to the Benchcrafted website there is a supplier called Cutting Edge in Yorkshire but they only sell knives.
If there is an alternative type of hardware I would also be interested in that too.


----------



## davem62 (31 Dec 2012)

hi terry
have you thought of just buying the cast wheels and threaded bar ,i'm sure it would work out a lot cheaper,as the moxon vice kit on ebay is £116 plus postage.There is a site called wds machine parts that sell a variety of hand wheels and 18mm threaded bar shouldn't be that hard to find,
hth dave


----------



## houtslager (31 Dec 2012)

hmmmmmm interesting post there Dave, have you a link for them?

K


----------



## MickCheese (31 Dec 2012)

This is probably them

http://www.wdsltd.co.uk/products/Machine-Parts/

Mick


----------



## marcros (31 Dec 2012)

houtslager":9dmf732n said:


> hmmmmmm interesting post there Dave, have you a link for them?
> 
> K



i looked into this, for a leg vice. it was certainly cost effective- i may even get round to doing it one of these days.

there is a bench build thread on here somewhere by escudo where he did recreate the bench crafted product.

18mm threaded bar may work for a moxon. the alternative is to find a trapeziodal tap on ebay and some matching screw. IIRC the taps are expensive, but some from the supplier are sold on auction format. you could even buy a couple of nuts and epoxy them to your cast wheels, meaning that you only need to drill a straight forward hole in the cast. by drill, i know little of metal work, it may need something different- milling/reaming????

little machine shops will be your friend rather than anywhere too "retail"


----------



## marcros (31 Dec 2012)

http://www.berger-tools.co.uk/category. ... egoryID=16 was worth a look. bit of a faf to get prices, but they were cheaper when i did.

you will probably need the weight of cast to be able to close the vice with a wheel of fortune type spin of the handwheel.


----------



## Fromey (31 Dec 2012)

Snap! I was looking into this just the other day. terrymck, if you come up with some sources, perhaps a group order might get a discount? I'll investigate at my local engineering firm in the New Year.


----------



## katellwood (31 Dec 2012)

I've done it with some M20 studding and a couple of cast iron handwheels i found on ebay.

Not fitted them yet as have been too busy and plan to build a new bench first 

I also sourced some M20 stud connectors and half nuts for fixing to the back piece of the Moxon

I drilled the handwheels out on the lathe then tapped them M20 (I know it sounds like a large thread to cut by hand however in cast iron its not hard at all)

Ive also purchased some larger wheels as well but as yet they have not been drilled 

the sheeting bolts are in there as there was a M6 thread for handles 

And they do spin like the ones on the benchcrafted video's even though they are not an acme thread

Take a look 



























http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Assembly-5-16 ... 5aec7b538a

However i'm sure I didnt pay that much


----------



## Andy RV (1 Jan 2013)

I was also looking at the bench crafted hardware the other day. 

I've just registered at the Berger site, a 125mm cast iron handwheel is £13.86 including VAT.
This is the wheel: http://www.berger-tools.co.uk/series.asp?CategoryID=16&SeriesID=69&PartID=8168 The boss dia is 28mm which should give enough wall thickness to take a 3/4" thread, the bore would require machining to the tapping size. 

A 3/4" acme tap is approx £30.00 from RDG tools, a full set of metric M20 taps, 1st, 2nd and plug is £17.00, i'd imagine that M20 studding is easier to come across than 3/4" acme. 

500mm of M20 studding is £9.00 from ebay which should be long enough for two screws, plus a couple of nuts you could have the moxon hardware for around £60 plus the machining. And if you're getting the machining done it may work out easier and cheaper to have them tap it as well since they should have to taps. 

I'm tempted now! :ho2


----------

